# Little Hockey Player



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

My Son and Grand Daughter...
The Faceoff...








"Hey!"


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful family-shots Dori - From that 2nd shot, I hope your son came away with his knees intact :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! Funny you should say that, she poked her blade between his legs and tripped him. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Lucky it was only a trip .. it looks like she could have done some serious damage to the possibility of future grandchildren


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The way she was swinging that blade it could have been mayhem!


----------

